

Code Splitting for Fast Javascript Application Startup - timf
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/09/13/CodeSplittingForFastJavascriptApplicationStartup.aspx

======
hello_moto
The upcoming GWT 2.0 supports code splitting (including resources splitting)

~~~
chrisb
True, although GWT uses manual splitting, Doloto is profile-driven automatic
splitting.

Of course, arguments can be had over which is better, but this certainly
appears to be a neat and quick solution to a common problem.

